# DC/DC 325 V 3-phase driver



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

37Dodge said:


> A person told me I could input DC power into drives that are AC input. Is this for real?


Yes, though occasionally you might have trouble if the rectifiers are half SCRs (done for soft starting). Many VFDs will have separate DC terminals, however, for paralleling drives.

If the drive is designed for 400 VAC, then you would use 1.4x higher DC, in this case around 560 VDC. You will need a precharge circuit, same as for DC controllers.


----------

